# ipw3945 and 2.8.30-r4 [solved]

## gr0x0rd

I'm putting gentoo back on my Dell Inspiron 6400 laptop. I'm trying out a few new things this time, such as genkernel, xfce, and radeonHD. For the most part things have fairly smoothly but I've run into a bit of a problem with my wireless card. 

```
gr0x0rd@moonbase2 ~ $ sudo lspci | grep Wireless

0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
```

Okay, let's install the driver for it...

```
 sudo emerge -av ipw3945

...

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.30-gentoo-r4

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   ipw3945-1.2.2 requires support for Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (CONFIG_IEEE80211).

 *   CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP:    is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP:    is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * 

 * ERROR: net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2-r1 failed.
```

Nuts to that. A quick search in the .config doesn't list either of these options (deprecated?) but I was able to find them in the Rate control algorithm selection section of my .config for kernel 2.6.28-r4 on my desktop.

Does the ipw3945 driver package not support newer kernels? Should I be looking for a patch or new build of the ipw3945 driver, or am I better off rolling back the kernel to a previous version?

Thanks!

----------

## cach0rr0

```

Symbol: IWL3945 [=n]                                                                                                                                                   │  

  │ Prompt: Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection (iwl3945)                                                                                                     │  

  │   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/Kconfig:93                                                                                                                   │  

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES && !S390 && IWLWIFI                                                                                                                           │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                            │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                  │  

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                                                                                                      │  

  │         -> Wireless LAN                                                                                                                                                │  

  │           -> Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11) (WLAN_80211 [=y])                                                                                                              │  

  │             -> Intel Wireless Wifi (IWLWIFI [=n])      

```

gentoo-sources, 2.6.30-r4

You'll need to enable "Intel Wireless Wifi" in order to be able to see it

```

<M>   Intel Wireless Wifi                                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                               [ ]     Enable LED support in iwlagn and iwl3945 drivers (NEW)                                                       │ │  

  │ │                                               [ ]     Enable RF kill support in iwlagn and iwl3945 drivers (NEW)                                                   │ │  

  │ │                                               [ ]     Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwlagn driver (NEW)                                                           │ │  

  │ │                                               [ ]     Enable full debugging output in iwlagn and iwl3945 drivers (NEW)                                             │ │  

  │ │                                               < >     Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN (iwlagn) (NEW)                                                              │ │  

  │ │                                               <M>     Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection (iwl3945)   

```

Build as a module, then emerge net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode

----------

## mikegpitt

One slight correction to cach0rr0's instructions.  When you have completed rebuilding your kernel with the iwl3945 module, you need to install the package net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode  (not ipw3945-ucode).  The older ipw stuff is deprecated in favor of the iwl codebase.  The iwl code is compatible with the new mac802.11 kernel extensions that have really improved wireless support in the kernel.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

> One slight correction to cach0rr0's instructions.  When you have completed rebuilding your kernel with the iwl3945 module, you need to install the package net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode  (not ipw3945-ucode).  The older ipw stuff is deprecated in favor of the iwl codebase.  The iwl code is compatible with the new mac802.11 kernel extensions that have really improved wireless support in the kernel.

 

crap, you're right - i was moving too fast

fixed my post

----------

## gr0x0rd

Too bad I searched for ipw3945 and not 3945 when looking into this, I would have found all of the other threads you guys have contributed to regarding this issue. What a pain!

Up and running now... thanks guys.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *gr0x0rd wrote:*   

> Too bad I searched for ipw3945 and not 3945 when looking into this, I would have found all of the other threads you guys have contributed to regarding this issue. What a pain!
> 
> Up and running now... thanks guys.

 

I obviously made the same slip  :Smile: 

easy enough to make

----------

